
French president declares economic emergency - e15ctr0n
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/845f61de3a934cadb596ce17fc2203c6/french-president-declares-economic-emergency
======
MrTonyD
When I read this article in light of the just published numbers showing that
32 people have a wealth equivalent to half the world's population - I have to
ask myself, is worker training the right solution to the jobs and wage
problems? To me, it obviously isn't, and ignores all the real root causes for
loss of jobs and wages.

After a career in Silicon Valley, I've worked with several multi-billionaires
and many multi-millionaires. They all use offshore accounts to hide both
corporate and personal income - effectively transferring huge wealth to
themselves. To me, we first need to make these "tricks" transparent, so that
we can identify the problem properly. And that is a technical problem - we
need laws and software to track all these currently invisible wealth
transfers.

